
A racial minority fights discrimination from elite schools and universities - starpilot
https://www.wsj.com/articles/an-asian-american-awakening-1528755635
======
ardent_uno
Many Asians came here with nothing, like many American immigrants before them,
and through hard work and a culture centered around education and achievement
have become one of the most successful groups of Americans.

They have worked hard for their success and should not be discriminated
against because of they are doing things the right way. We should celebrate
their success and hold it up as an example for everyone.

The delusion of identity politics is a poison to a free, democratic society
and must be rejected. We cannot place American citizens in categorical boxes,
racial or otherwise.

